# Adding to a 90 Gal. Advice?



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

So I just got a new 90 Gal. (48x18x25) to replace my 50 Breeder. My stock list is still the same as below, what else should I add? Im thinking some of the smaller cyps? Anything else that could go in here? Thanks!

Pics to come soon!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Sounds like a fun tank!

A group of non-jumbo cyps would be a good fit with your fish: start with at least 10. How big are your altos? Are they breeding? If they are still young, pick up a few more to make sure you can get a compatible breeding pair or trio.

The synos are going to cause trouble with substrate spawners, and will likely harass shellies to no end. So, perhaps gobies would be a good choice: start with 5 to get a pair.


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the advice! The Altos are still really small, maybe between 1/2" and 3/4"...no breeding or pairs yet. Im not to worried if I get a pair out of the 3...I dont plan on keeping any fry they would produce anyways. The Julies have paired off and will prolly breed eventually though. The Synos are rough, but I added a ton of shells like I was advised before and they seem to keep them away from the tiny multies...I had 10, but put 5 in to the large tank to see how they could do with all the cover...not really expecting them to last long and theyve lived 2 weeks now just fine. The other 5 I had in the 10 Gal. alll died one day for no apparent reason...weird. Would I be able to add gobies and cyps? Or just one?

Heres a pic of the new tank all setup, just need my background which is in the mail. Woot!


















I love all this new space!


----------



## mitchy (Jun 25, 2007)

I got a group of wc jumbo black bee cyps in my 90gal and there is also a pair of congo orange gobies and they pay no attention to eachother what so ever,the gobies only seem to harass eacother and its still not that bad at least my pair isn't!


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Sweet. I really like Gobies, so hopefully both would work. Ill have to look into it. Do they go after the flake food as well or mainly just eat the algae off the rocks? I feed mine Omega One Cichlid Flake so not sure if that would be the best for a herbivore...


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Double Post.


----------



## zackdmb (Feb 28, 2007)

well first Id get rid of the Michigan flag. then Id add some cyps. or paracyps.

... j/k about the flag I'm an OSU fan so i had to throw it in there.


----------



## mitchy (Jun 25, 2007)

Gobies are definetly neat fish these are the first ones *** had cause i heard they cam be lil buggers,but mine are great towards other tankmates funny to watch too, mine seem to have no problem eating anything i put in tank,spirlina flake,brine flake,nls pellets,frozen brine shrimp,and frozen cyclopeez,but they are mainly hanging out in lace rock,which i have a decent amount in the tank so im sure that helps with agression,but the guy i got them from kept 2 breeding pairs in a tank with his breeding colony of paracyps and he said he never had any problems,paracyps bred regularly,and my cyps just started breeding 3 big mouthfuls![/url]


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

zackdmb said:


> well first Id get rid of the Michigan flag. then Id add some cyps. or paracyps.
> 
> ... j/k about the flag I'm an OSU fan so i had to throw it in there.


Haha! Even in a year like this I still fly my flag with pride...have to admit Im envious of the OSU program though...hopefully RR can get our ship turned around and make things competitive again soon.

As for Cyps, I def. wanna get some...maybe Ill try to make it to our swap next month to see what they got.


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

mitchy said:


> Gobies are definetly neat fish these are the first ones I've had cause i heard they cam be lil buggers,but mine are great towards other tankmates funny to watch too, mine seem to have no problem eating anything i put in tank,spirlina flake,brine flake,nls pellets,frozen brine shrimp,and frozen cyclopeez,but they are mainly hanging out in lace rock,which i have a decent amount in the tank so im sure that helps with agression,but the guy i got them from kept 2 breeding pairs in a tank with his breeding colony of paracyps and he said he never had any problems,paracyps bred regularly,and my cyps just started breeding 3 big mouthfuls![/url]


Do you think I would have any issues between the Gobies and Multies, Julies or Calvus? Just seems like Im starting to push what I can fit territory wise...and would rather not end up with $100+ of dead fish....hah...


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Aquascaping will be important for the success of this tank... but it's not too hard. Gobies don't claim a territory, they just typically barge through everyone else's. Julies and calvus keep relatively small territories that you can design to leave plenty of room for the multies. Open space is also important, particularly for the cyps.

Build tall, incorporate caves, and leave open space between structures.

As for the goby diet, and for everyone else, I'd look at getting some NLS pellets. Omega is a decent product, but I've had better luck with NLS meeting every one's dietary requirements. Gobies can get bloat, but I haven't seen it in person. Gobies are truly hogs, and will grab plenty of fry when given the chance.


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for all of the advice so far. Im still not sure what direction Im gonna go...Cyps for sure, mayyyybe some Gobies one day. This probably wont happen till next spring, but its good to start planning now. First I need to come across more rocks, its obvious I would need more hiding spaces...living in downtown Chicago that can be a PITA....so till then Ill probably leave things how they are. Thanks again though for all the advice, Ill be sure to post pics when I do get things rolling.


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, I found a local guy sellin some Cyprichromis leptosoma Kerenge Island fry at about 1" and Im getting 11 of them. Hopefully they will feel at home in the tank with plenty of space to swim around. Wish me luck!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

New cyps, how exciting! They should do very well in your 90G.
Good luck and post more picts :thumb: 
Alicem
 
ps (here's my 2cents)
Consider leaning some long pieces of slate against the back glass to give the illusion of higher rock stacks.
Be sure to soften any sharp edges of the slate, to help prevent any chase type mishaps.
You can still use your rock and holey rock stacks like you have them, in front of the slate leaners, for caves. 
That way your cyps will still have open swimming room.
hth


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the advice! Thats a good idea to stack some pieces vertical in the back...as soon as I get more slate Ill definitely do that. I just rearranged it a bit today and added in the black background. Here are the final pics for now...


















A Calvus









A Julie









And a syno









What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks like the julie may have claimed a shell.  
I'm lovin' the calvus. What a wonderful home for them.
Having synos is very cool. 8) 
Adding the cyps will be like icing on the cake.

I know they are artificial, evenso, the plants give height and nice green color to the back area. 
They kind of look like vines.
Any kind of high structure or cover like that will make the fish feel safer and more comfortable while out and about. :thumb:

Alicem


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the input! Im usually not a fan of fake plants, but anything that represents a pot leaf...well...lets just say Im all for it. I might get a few more to make them a little bushier and less spread out. Im goin to get the Cyps tonight so Ill be sure to take more pics and post em. Cant wait!


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the input! Im usually not a fan of fake plants, but anything that represents a pot leaf...well...lets just say Im all for it. I might get a few more to make them a little bushier and less spread out. Im goin to get the Cyps tonight so Ill be sure to take more pics and post em. Cant wait!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I was going to tease you about the 7 leaflet plant giving me flash backs to (what I can remember of) the 70s, 
but wasn't sure how well that would go over.
:lol:


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

haha Yes...the 70s were a good time...I wish I had been around back then....****...but yea, I think Im gonna add a few more to the background and fill it in for the time being. Its gonna be a while till I can find some slate...but still wanna stack it higher and against the back one of these days.


----------

